# Stultus esse dicitur



## Diddlina

Hi, if you could please help me I would be forever in your debt. 

I'm trying to translate this very very long text with very very little previous knowledge of the language and it's proving to be quite difficult. So I ask you if I am on the right track. 

Mainly I'm looking to you for the translation of _esse_ in the text but if you could glance over it as well I'd be very happy.  My guess is that it is some form of the verb _to be_ but I could be mistaken.


Pueri in schola sunt ab hora prima usque ad horam sextam. In schola pueri numeros et litteras discunt. Magister pueros numeros et litteras docet. Discipulus est puer qui discit. Magister est vir qui docet.​
Magister pueros multas res docere potest, nam is multas res scitquas pueri non sciunt. Magister homo doctus est. Pueri adhuc indocti sunt.​ Puer, qui paulum aut nihil discere potest, *stultus esse dicitur.* Qui nihil discere vult et in schola dormit,* piger esse dicitur.* Discipulus qui neque stultus neque piger est, sed prudens atque industrius, multas res a magistro discere potest.
​This is my translation

The children are in school from one o'clock until six o'clock. In school the children learn numeral and letters. The teacher teaches the children numerals and letters. Students are children who learn. A teacher is a man who teaches.

The teacher can teach the children many thing, because there are many things the children do not know. The teacher is an intelligent man. The children are still "dumb".

A child that little or nothing can learn i*s said to be stupid.* Those who don't want to learn anything and sleep in school *are said to be lazy*. A student who is neither stupid nor lazy, but intelligent and also hard working can learn a lot of things for the teacher

*P.S. I'm not a native english speaker and I'm supposed to translate this into Icelandic so I'm just looking to see if I've got the gist of it.  Accurate grammar and such things are not neccesary. 
Thank you!
*


----------



## Toma

'nam is multas res scitquas pueri non sciunt' should read '...scit quam...' and would be better transalted as 'because he (the teacher) knows more (things) than the children'.

You were correct to say that esse is the infinitive of the verb 'to be'.
In indirect statements Latin uses the Accusative with Infinitve construction to signal that this is a reported statement. 

In your case since the verb of saying is in the passive 'dicitur' the above construcion changes into Nominative with Infinitve.

I hope this helps

Salve!


----------



## brian

> nam is multas res scitquas pueri non sciunt.


Actually, "scit quas" (two words) is correct here. The sentence means: _...for/because he knows many things which the boys do not know._

Also, in the last line of your translation (last 3 words), it should be "*from* the teacher."


----------



## Toma

Of course it is scit quas.
I hope I did not mislead you, Diddlina. I simply meant that the two words have to written separately and typed in quam instead of quas.

Sorry.


----------



## Diddlina

Toma said:


> Of course it is scit quas.
> I hope I did not mislead you, Diddlina. I simply meant that the two words have to written separately and typed in quam instead of quas.
> 
> Sorry.



No problem, as usually this was a mistake my teacher made. It can be quite difficult working with his work since there are most of the time mistakes in it...


----------



## Probo

Diddlina said:


> Hi, if you could please help me I would be forever in your debt.
> 
> I'm trying to translate this very very long text with very very little previous knowledge of the language and it's proving to be quite difficult. So I ask you if I am on the right track.
> 
> Mainly I'm looking to you for the translation of _esse_ in the text but if you could glance over it as well I'd be very happy.  My guess is that it is some form of the verb _to be_ but I could be mistaken.
> 
> 
> Pueri in schola sunt *ab hora prima usque ad horam sextam*. In schola pueri numeros et litteras discunt. Magister pueros numeros et litteras docet. Discipulus est puer qui discit. Magister est vir qui docet.​
> Magister pueros multas res docere potest, nam is multas res scitquas pueri non sciunt. Magister homo doctus est. Pueri adhuc indocti sunt.​
> Puer, qui paulum aut nihil discere potest, *stultus esse dicitur.* Qui nihil discere vult et in schola dormit,* piger esse dicitur.* Discipulus qui neque stultus neque piger est, sed prudens atque industrius, multas res a magistro discere potest.​This is my translation
> 
> The children are in school from one o'clock until six o'clock. In school the children learn numeral and letters. The teacher teaches the children numerals and letters. Students are children who learn. A teacher is a man who teaches.
> 
> The teacher can teach the children many thing, because there are many things the children do not know. The teacher is an intelligent man. The children are still "dumb".
> 
> A child that little or nothing can learn i*s said to be stupid.* Those who don't want to learn anything and sleep in school *are said to be lazy*. A student who is neither stupid nor lazy, but intelligent and also hard working can learn a lot of things for the teacher
> 
> *P.S. I'm not a native english speaker and I'm supposed to translate this into Icelandic so I'm just looking to see if I've got the gist of it.  Accurate grammar and such things are not neccesary. *
> *Thank you!*


 Salue: "Hora prima" is, more or less 7:00 a.m. 
           "Hora sexta" is, more or less 12:00 It was the hour the first spanishes used to sleep the "siesta". Today we do the siesta after lunch (3:00 or 3:30 p.m.). Vt ualeas.


----------



## Cagey

> Magister homo _doctus_ est. Pueri adhuc _indocti _sunt.



I would translate this as "The teacher is an educated (taught) man.  The children are still uneducated (untaught)."   Notice that these are forms of _doceo, docere_  which you are translating elsewhere as "teach".  This may be reflected more naturally in Icelandic than it is in English.

It is later that we learn about specific children who are stupid (_stultus_).

Edit: By the way, in English _stultus_ may also be translated by the milder word, "foolish".


----------

